
Ask HN: Who here is selling to teachers? - throo876
i know it’s a hard market to serve but who here is actually making money by selling to teachers? What are you selling? What are you making?
======
sirspacey
Depends. What do you mean selling to teachers? Are they getting the school to
pay or paying out of their own pockets?

